# Couple of body mount questions



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I have way too much time on my hands. :willy:

The washers that are sold to fix rusted out body mount holes on the frame-Do you just weld them on top of the frame, or do you cut out the frame so they fit in the hole and butt weld them in place? Or???

And the crazy question. I have a hardtop. I was thinking about converting the front (cowl area) dummy mounts to be functional like the convertibles, under the idea of why not, plus those areas are not rusted out on my frame. I have the body off the frame, and need to replace most of the floors anyway. Thoughts?

Thanks,
Russ


----------

